# Grand River Steelhead



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Beautiful morning on the Grand River! 26" and 19" had several more on that I didn't land. I was throwing a bluefox vibrax spinner.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice catch. They sure like them blue fox spinners.


----------



## MB1966 (9 mo ago)

Is that still your old town predator? How she holding up?


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

MB1966 said:


> Is that still your old town predator? How she holding up?


This is an Old Town Predator PDL 2020 the last year they made them and now changed it to the Sportsman. It's incredible having the ability to pedal and fish at the same time. Greatly increases fishing time. I still have my predator model that is just for paddling too. I also bought an Old Town Discovery 119 Solo Sportsman that's like a hybrid canoe/kayak. I'm using that for small tribs and places not easily accessible, combined with a recent wheeler purchase that allows me to wheel it in the woods and rough terrain I'm going to fish a lot of low pressure places this season. Because I am sick of launches now since 2020. Avoiding all human interaction is the goal. lol


----------



## MB1966 (9 mo ago)

I just got a bigwater 132 and was curious how you like that predator...


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

It's an incredible, stable kayak, you're going to love it.


----------



## MB1966 (9 mo ago)

I'm planning on hitting the grand for some fishing asap.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

with that oufit I see in the pic those must be some incredible fights, very nice!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice fish-love the pics!


----------

